# 빠져나가/오다



## Hyperpolyglot

I learnt that 빠져나가다 and 빠져나오다 has the same meaning of "escape", "slip away" so does 빠져나가다 has a sense of escape with the "go" escape way and 빠져나오다 has the escape in a "come" escape way?


----------



## hahnny

Sure.
go = bye-bye
come = hello
Basically.
So, 빠져나가다 = slip away, 빠져나오다 = slip out of.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

hahnny said:


> Sure.
> go = bye-bye
> come = hello
> Basically.
> So, 빠져나가다 = slip away, 빠져나오다 = slip out of.



Thanks, makes perfect sense


----------

